

8 tips from Nightcrawler that will make you a better entrepreneur - wslh
https://medium.com/@sitoub/8-tips-from-nightcrawler-that-will-make-you-a-better-entrepreneur-ca5a8496b0c1

======
wslh
I think this article is pathetic. If you saw the movie most probably you will
think the same.

